# Breaking news from Adelaide



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

At a nudist beach near Adelaide, a naked male person was nabbed taking photos with a camera secreted in his esky (a cooler box for the uninitiated).

It is normal on nudist beaches for everyone to start playing beach volleyball when a camera is produced but for some reason this lot took umbrage - maybe they weren't being photographed. Naturally that would be annoying for any knob wobbling, attention seeking nudist.

What has this got to do with "Ships Nostalgia"? Well, it's on the beach, beside the sea and involves bulbous bows, double bottoms and sea cocks (whatever they are).

John T


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Sorry your day at the beach didn't pan out as expected JT.
Perhaps you will post some of your photographs if the surgery to remove the camera from your "person" is successful! (Jester)


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Gulpers said:


> Sorry your day at the beach didn't pan out as expected JT.
> Perhaps you will post some of your photographs if the surgery to remove the camera from your "person" is successful! (Jester)


I was only holding it for a big boy, Gulpers, honest.

John T


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

trotterdotpom said:


> I was only holding it for a big boy, Gulpers, honest.
> 
> John T


........ and the camera! (EEK)


----------



## Leratty (Jun 3, 2012)

ah Gulpers well said brought a laugh to the day. Poor JT bored sh..less up in NQ thought he would make a home video for later entertainment


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Gulpers said:


> ........ and the camera! (EEK)


Oh, I forgot about the camera - you know what it's like in Adelaide.

John T


----------



## Alex Salmond (Mar 7, 2011)

Dodgy bu$%£rs over there in the sunburnt country ,wasn't it in Oz that the bus driver put a camera under the stairs leading to the top deck of the bus so he had all these "underskirt videos" of schoolies knickers !!wtf ! but the best part was after he was caught and convicted hi old Mum said "well its just his hobby " mind you something similar happened here a few months back a woman standing in a queue at the bank glanced down and saw a strange foot in between her feet ,it belonged to the guy behind her and had a wee camera on the toe of his shoe pointing up her skirt so maybe its not just our transtasman mates that have strange hobbies


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

The upskirting bus driver was called Takuya Koaze - i could be wrong but that sounds a bit Japanese to me. There is a massive market for "gussett" in the Land of the Rising Sun. Apparently he got 9 months to think about a new hobby.

On the bright side, there aren't a huge lot of double decker buses in the Wide Brown Land.

John T


----------



## Alex Salmond (Mar 7, 2011)

Yup JT he is Japanese ...nae flies on you mate your onto it ...his camera was Japanese too ! but it happened in Sydney so I was half right heres a wee link outing him on some Ozzie website but nae worries mate we have our fair share of dodgy bu£$2rs this side of the ditch 

The dozy judge reckons his "offending contained elements of voyoureism and fetishism " !!! jeez theres no fooling them judges Eh!

https://aussiesexoffenders.wordpress.com/tag/takuya-koaze/


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

It takes all sorts, Alex. Can't even have a laugh these days. Ask Prince Andrew.

John T


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Seems like Maxwell Smart started something with his telephone in his shoe.
As science marches on no doubt some perve will relay the shoe camera to his Google glasses and enjoy a live show!

Bob


----------

